# Way to go Max



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Well we had an agility trial today and Max did a pretty good job.

Max got his last leg to earn his MXJ title and got his very first double Q and we now have 4 MX legs.

It was a great day!!!

I am so very proud of Max and all the hard work he has given me. Max is one awesome dude


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

Congrats to you both, can't wait to start mine out this winter.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks!!! 

Yeah I have two pups starting out this winter, I cant wait either...


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

YEAH Max !! a GOOD day for sure !! Congrats to Masi's Daddy


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks girl I also sent you a message


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Thats great! Congrats!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Congratulations to you and Max! Good job!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

good job training. good
job Max.


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

Great Job There MAX and of coarse you too Wanda!!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

WooHoo!!!

(pictures??!)


----------



## TNGSD (Feb 15, 2008)

Yeah Max! Haley and I were just talking about him today! Haley has a 5 month old pup she is fostering for her trainer.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone, it was a great day!!!

Sorry no pictures I didnt stick around to see what they had to offer, I had a funeral serivice to go to 

It was a day I needed

TNGSD, You and Haley need to come to agility training and meet the new kids and of course Max


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

:congratulations::congratulations:


----------

